# Best 4wd Buggy/ Stadium Truck



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a 4wd buggy or stadium truck but I'm hoping to keep it under $350 Any suggestions?
As of now I'm liking the Tamiya Durga for buggies and the Thunder Tiger Sparrowhawk XT for stadium trucks


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Not sure if its a stadium truck or not but the SC's are becoming popular.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a B44 for sale if you're interested. $250 for the roller with $150 in aluminum upgrades. For $350 it will come rtr with an Orion 7.5 brushless system installed, and for $400 I will include a Reedy lipo saddle pack. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

TamiyaKing said:


> Not sure if its a stadium truck or not but the SC's are becoming popular.


Oh yea I looked in to the Slash 4x4 but I'm not sure if it's for me. I really want to check one out up close but the only hobby shop in my area doesn't stock vehicles just parts.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

The 4x4 retails for around $379 though. A little higher than your range, but well worth it for what it comes with. I have the Platinum Edition and love it. You can get a used 2wd dirt cheap on here rtr. Might be worth it to see if you like it. That's how I got hooked!


----------



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

steel sledge said:


> I have a B44 for sale if you're interested. $250 for the roller with $150 in aluminum upgrades. For $350 it will come rtr with an Orion 7.5 brushless system installed, and for $400 I will include a Reedy lipo saddle pack. PM me if you are interested.


You know I think I just might have taken you up on that if the thing didn't need a saddle pack. I just don't want to have to buy all new batteries for just one car.


----------



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

steel sledge said:


> The 4x4 retails for around $379 though. A little higher than your range, but well worth it for what it comes with. I have the Platinum Edition and love it. You can get a used 2wd dirt cheap on here rtr. Might be worth it to see if you like it. That's how I got hooked!


Yea the 4x4 is $400 at tower but I'm a member of the super saver club so I have a coupon fo $60 off $300 or more so it comes out to $340 with free shipping which is a pretty good deal.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah that's a great deal! Well, I do have 2 Reedy saddles that could go with it for $450! I didn't like the saddle pack thing either, until I started using them in my other cars. They will fit end to end in a regular stick pack tray, so I was able to use them in my other cars too. But that's more than you want to spend. The Slash for $340 shipped is probably the way to go!


----------



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

What's the kv rating on that orion motor?


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Not exactly sure, it's thier 7.5t race motor. I also have a 7500kv Orion, but it's sensorless. That's comparable to a 5.5, so I would say the 7.5 is probably around 6900kv.


----------



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

Well that b44 offer is very tempting... I'll have to think about it.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a local guy looking at it tomorrow at the track, but I'll let you know if he doesn't take it.


----------



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

Alright, thanks man. And i noticed you're in youngstown, I'm about 2 hours west of you do you know of any tracks in my direction because as far as i know there are none near me?


----------



## Skull&Bones (Jun 17, 2008)

kutless said:


> I'm looking to buy a 4wd buggy or stadium truck but I'm hoping to keep it under $350 Any suggestions?
> As of now I'm liking the Tamiya Durga for buggies and the Thunder Tiger Sparrowhawk XT for stadium trucks


If you dont go for steels 44, take a look at the thread I have up in the off road for sale:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=283367

Ive got a few buggies up and a T4.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

What city? There's Classic in Akron. I've never raced there, but everyone tells me it's an awesome track. I need to make a trip there soon. Try the RC Trackfinder here on HobbyTalk and see if there are any more near you in the other directions.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Skull&Bones has some nice stuff too, and he takes care of it. Hey Skull, you bringing that Slash for me to check out tomorrow?


----------



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm in Norwalk which is a small town about 15 minutes south of Sandusky. I think I'll give this track finder a try.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, my dad used to take me up there for the drags when I was younger. Classic should be about an hour away from you. There's also a track in Ashtabula, but I'm not sure how far that is from you.


----------



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for your help, I appreciate it.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

No problem. Whatever car you decide on, you must follow one important rule........... HAVE FUN!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

If you look for used you can stay well within your price range.
The Slash is NOT a stadium truck.
T4, XXXT, Kyosho RT5, are top of the line choices.
You are asking about two totally different animals. 
Do you race? 
4X4 Mod is really for experienced racers.
Stadium trucks is much more forgiving and you can run for fun if you want.
The Slash and Slash 4X4 are great trucks for running for fun and racing. 
Don't be afraid of getting a Slash 4X4 unseen. They are well engineered and very durable. They are great on a track too.
Hope this helps.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

My buddy lives out your way and is an avid racer.
Look up badassrevo in the members list and shoot him a note about racing.
Check out this track too. 
Will be open when the weather breaks.
http://www.area54rc.com/


----------



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

As of now I don't race but I would like to at some point at least try it. Main purpose of the buggy/stadium truck or whatever I get will be bashing but like I said I want to at some point at least try racing so I want something that's capable of doing so. I also want something that has decent jumping ability. I currently own a stampede and a recoil so I want something that's more stable and handles better than the stampede and has a bigger footprint than the recoil.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

I'd go with the 4x4 Slash then. They are great for bashing AND racing! You won't be disappointed with it. They are plenty fast with the included brushless system, and the 2.4ghz radio system is an added bonus! You can have a lot more fun bashing with it than a 4wd buggy or 2wd stadium truck, and when you do decide to try out racing, you will be surprised how well it does. Everyone is running them out of the box, so it's competitve right away with no mods.


----------



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

Do you think I would be able to put larger/wider tires on the slash or would the body be in the way?


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Not meant for larger tires, but the hexes should be the same size as the rustler or the hpi e-firestorm. They would probably be too wide for the body since the corr tires are meant to go inside the body when the suspension is under compression. But you could trim the body or use one of the beetle or buggy bodies available for it. I think you'd be surprised at how well the thinner tires do. There are a lot of different ones out now too, so many choices and tread patterns to choose from. They also make 1/8 wheel adapters so you can mount 1/8 buggy wheels and tires.


----------



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh and if I do get a stadium truck it will probably be the sparrowhawk xt which is 4wd


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Those are nice, I thought about buying one a few months ago to race, but nobody carries thunder tiger parts in stock, so everything would have to be ordered. Something to keep in mind. Slash parts are dirt cheap and evryone has them. Lot's of hop-ups available too. I put all RPM parts on my 2wd Slash. They're virtually unbreakable and carry a warranty in case they do break.


----------



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

Yea I think it looks pretty sweet the way the thinner tires handle in some of the videos I've seen. But my dad builds houses so I can go out to the costruction site and drive it on the dirrt mounds and stuff so I figured I would need wider tires in order to get enough traction because my stampede has a lot of trouble climbing them and it usually can't make it up.


----------



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes there are quite a few factors in favor of the slash. But I order most of my parts online anyway so that's not an issue, plroblem is I can't find an online store that sells all the parts. I thought maybe since Thunder Tiger owns Associated maybe some of the parts would be interchangeable but I don't know for sure.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

You have to consider the physics of thinner tires. Less surface area touching the ground means that there is more weight on the area of the tires that ARE touching the ground, so more traction. Look at rock crawlers, they don't use wide tires, but thin ones with large tread patterns. Trust me, the short course wheels and tires will be better than the stock stampede tires. And you're comparing 2wd to 4wd, and brushed to a way more powerful brushless system! They will run ANYWHERE! Except water............though they are waterproof too!


----------



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

That's a good point about the weight to surface area ratio. but there are other veriables like your example of rock crawlers, rockcrawlers are crawling on hard rocks that your tires can't sink down into. like for instance when you walk on concrete you don't sink down into it but when you walk on snow you sink down in. But If you wear snow shoes in the snow you won't sink in as easily because your foot is now covering a wider surface area. So apply this principle to tires, lets say you have one truck with tires that are 1" wide and another truck with tires 2"wide. If you give the truck standing full throttle the truck with the 1" tires will will dig into the ground much more easily than the truck with the 2" tires because the 2" tires have a bigger contact patch. you get what I mean?


----------



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

So in theory the wider tires won't get stuck as easily.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Depends on the kind of dirt. Mud... wide tires better, sand....wider is better. But the dirt mounds found on a construction site probably aren't that soft, and you have to consider the weight of an rc vehicle. Is a two pound truck really going to sink into the dirt that much? The only thing you can do is try it I guess.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

When you said you had trouble getting up the dirt hills I thought you meant traction and power. Didn't know you were getting stuck in the dirt.


----------



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

Yea I was just sinking in so I figured 4wd would help with that.

By the way I'm not trying to argue with you or anything I'm just kinda throwing stuff out there.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh I know. Lot of different factors means alot of different ideas! 4wd would definitely help that. I really think that might be the best choice for you, unless you had more to spend. Then I'd say look at an e-revo or summit. Those are beasts! I had an e-revo that i'm so mad at myself for selling!


----------



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

Do you know if the slash 4x4 can use the traxxas wheelie bar? I know the 2wd one can because it has the same transmission as the stampede.


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

kutless said:


> I'm looking to buy a 4wd buggy or stadium truck but I'm hoping to keep it under $350 Any suggestions?
> As of now I'm liking the Tamiya Durga for buggies and the Thunder Tiger Sparrowhawk XT for stadium trucks


if i were you i would get the associated b44, and a associated t4.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Im really liking the SC10 sweet truck.:thumbsup:


----------

